# Our Wolfman Tombstone



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

So, Darrel and I were tossing around the idea of trying out some of the techniques that Terra uses, and decided that if we were going to do it, it would have to be a truly great headstone. After going through quite a few hours of trying to come up with a good name, I saw a commercial online for the Wolfman remake. I figured a remake of the movie deserved a good headstone for L. Talbot. We took some Curbie's foam and began creating. First, I cut out a block that seemed to have a good shape and sanded it with 400 grit sandpaper to give it a semi-smooth texture and better shape. Then I used MS Word to draw up the design for the relief. I used a pen to outline the letters, then Darrel used a Dremel tool and carved them out. While I was working on stirring up the monster mud, Darrel took a random odd shaped piece of foam and no lie, in less than ten minutes carved out a realistic wolf's head sculpture to be glued on the front of the stone. We primed the stone, then monster mudded it, let it dry, then began the task of painting it, tea-staining it, and mossing it. The pictures below do not do it justice.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

woah, that is like, awesome. so awesome


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really beautiful, particularly in that last shot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, Roxy! That's one of our favorite shots, too.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice. Love the worn-down, weathered stone look you achieved!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well heck, I wish I had the talent to sit down and whoop out a wolf head that quickly! If I tried that, it would look like a poodle! I really like the weathering, you did a great job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is beyong cool. It doesn't have the typical tombstone shape. That stone looks like it really came out of a graveyard in transylvania.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love the look of that! very unique!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Well heck, I wish I had the talent to sit down and whoop out a wolf head that quickly! If I tried that, it would look like a poodle! I really like the weathering, you did a great job


That's why i like collaborating with Darrel on props. He's like a mad genius with this stuff.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Very nice. Love the worn-down, weathered stone look you achieved!





kprimm said:


> Now that is beyong cool. It doesn't have the typical tombstone shape. That stone looks like it really came out of a graveyard in transylvania.


Thanks, guys! that's the exact look that we were going for. We didn't want a typical tombstone shape, we wanted something that looked like it had seen 150+ years of weather and wear.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Good idea and it turned out really nice.


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

I love it!!! Great detail


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The stone looks great. I couldn't make a wolf head like that in 10 days, let alone 10 minutes. nice job.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We're getting ready to make another stone, as soon as we decide who we want to dedicate it to. Thought about doing a bin Ladin stone, but I don't think he deserves a place in our cemetery.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I always love seeing the wide array of tombstones that people on here make. This one is another great addition. Love it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great tombstone, can't wait to see it at night.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Frickin BEAUTIFUL!!! Great job!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*That is one of the best tombstones I have seen. Very impressive! The more I look around this forum the more I realize I am way out of my league, lol.*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

another beautiful creation!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We thank you all for the kind words. We're working on a stone memorializing Lon Cheney, Sr. now, and hope to have it finished tonight, since we both have to go back to work tomorrow. Hopefully, we will have two new stones to show you in the very near future.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful piece of art BioHazard! Really nice.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a wonderful stone. The shape and aging work so well together.

Well done.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I did a stone for Lon Chaney last year...and Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, Claude Rains, etc. I put their pictures on them, and was OK with the way they turned out, but have to kick it up a little. I may borrow some of your ideas if you don't mind, since we're probably keeping the Horray for Horrorwood theme for a while.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is beautiful. SO well worn!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

trishaanne said:


> I did a stone for Lon Chaney last year...and Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, Claude Rains, etc. I put their pictures on them, and was OK with the way they turned out, but have to kick it up a little. I may borrow some of your ideas if you don't mind, since we're probably keeping the Horray for Horrorwood theme for a while.


No problem borrowing the ideas. Feel free to pm me here or even friend me on Facebook! My name is James Wilson, or you can reach me through my haunt's facebook page. The name of it is Reaper's Ridge. We'd be glad to help.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a beautiful stone! Perfect aging!


----------

